# i need help



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Im trying to find what might be wrong with one of my new chicks. It can't hold its head up right


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I am so sorry but I don't think that one will make it


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

She is eating good.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Hon try some electrolytes with vit b liquid. Looks like wry neck

VIVI


----------



## babybluegirl24 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks. I'm calling the place I got her from when they open.


----------

